# Building a house in Paphos recommendations.



## bowker (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi we are in the process of building a house in Paphos. Can anyone recommend any good builders preferably British to construct the building skeleton and timbered roof. Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bowker said:


> Hi we are in the process of building a house in Paphos. Can anyone recommend any good builders preferably British to construct the building skeleton and timbered roof. Many thanks.


Theres a guy called George McCusker who has a company called groundforce.
He will do as much or as little of the construction as you want him to.
I will contact him and ask his permission to give you his phone number.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Contact groundforce on 999099628.
Or email them on [email protected]


----------

